# Linking carved turns



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Your toe side and heel side edge don’t line up exactly under your board.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

You can change edges in the air


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Just chill and go ride!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah you can jump in between carves, especially if you "squeeze" real hard on a poppy camber board


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

If you hop out of a turn onto the new edge you can probably line up the lines but otherwise there will be a gap.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Metc said:


> I am just wondering if a good carving means leaving a continuous line on the snow, even when linking turns. It’s kind of hard to describe the problem I’m having so please see the image below. Hopefully the question makes sense.
> View attachment 161175


That's how it should look.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah, if you roll from one edge to the other, there is a short time span when you are flat on your base and that's the gap you are seeing. It's not an issue at all


----------

